# Ruff Tough Kennel Sizing



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok, I've been debating and going back and forth with this for the past few days trying to make a decision on which RTK to buy. Either the intermediate or large. My BLM is around the 65-70# range. I see folks saying they use the intermediate and some using the large. The kennel will primarily be used for transporting to/from training or hunting, but will on occasion be used for extended stays from time to time. I do not want to small of a kennel, but don't want to go overboard with one either.

Thanks!


----------



## Matt Steffes (Jan 23, 2014)

My BLF is right at in the 50# mark, and I use an intermediate RTK. If I were to imagine another 15-20# on my dog, I would think that an intermediate would be too small IMO.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

I echo what Matt said. I had an intermediate that I sold when my Lab hit the 70 lb. mark. For the comfort of your dog during more extended periods of travel or being crated, you will be glad you went with the large. Great crates. I would suggest adding the optional handled too, it really makes moving the crate a whole lot easier.

Cheers,
IRISHWHISTLER


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

My largest dog is 72#'s. I have an intermediate that is primarily used for transport, but occasionally overnight housing. Personally, I think the next size up would be too large to be safe for transport and the dog is NOT uncomfortable in the smaller one for overnight. I think its more of a "human perspective" that we think bigger is better. Having said that, I would not use the intermediate for long term kennel.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

2 60 lb labs... intermediate works fine.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

2tall said:


> My largest dog is 72#'s. I have an intermediate that is primarily used for transport, but occasionally overnight housing. Personally, I think the next size up would be too large to be safe for transport and the dog is NOT uncomfortable in the smaller one for overnight. I think its more of a "human perspective" that we think bigger is better. Having said that, I would not use the intermediate for long term kennel.


This is my current situation. The kennel would be used from time to time for overnight housing. I have a wire crate inside for when I'm going extended times or work days. I do think what you say about the "human perspective" is spot on.

Thanks for the comments so far. I would like to here a few additional as well.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

My 66 pound lab rides inside the cab of my truck in a large RTK. I have the 2 door model and love it. Most hunt tests for me are 3+ hrs each way. My training water is 1 hr and I do some group training that is 3.5 hrs away.


----------



## Rick S (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a 70# male who is lean and leggy. I use the large and it's perfect size.


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Intermediate is almost too small for my 63# lab. I'd go large.


----------



## Mark AB (Oct 20, 2010)

I have four. 3 large and one intermediate. I use the intermediate for my pups or a 50# BLF if i don't have pups to train. The other two are for my larger dogs who range in the 70# range. You can get by with the intermediate and I cant argue that the larger might be unsafe for a smaller dog. It may be more perceptual and bias on my part but something else to condider is airfolow. I just see tight quarters as holding more heat and less air flow within the box so thats why I went with the large. I also punched more holes in the sides and back. 

If you go with the intermediate two door you probably shoot holes in my air flow concern but my intermediate is a two door and it still just feel like I am cramming my larger dogs into that box. At a hunt tests in warm weather I like to hang a small water pail in the box as another reason I went with the large. As for warmth in the fall and winter duck hunting, the dog that goes with me rides shot gun with me. If they are going to freeze with me in the blind, they get to warm up with me on the ride home in the truck. Bottom-line is I feel you can get by with the intermediate but I would at least be sure you get the two door for airflow.


----------



## NCShooter (Dec 6, 2012)

My BLM is a leggy 65 lbs and I have the large. May just be human perspective has previously stated, but intermediate seems too small for him. I am sure either will work. He often curls up in what seems like half of the crate. I also highly recommend the Ruff Tough fan. Expensive but convenient, well-engineered, and moves a lot of air.
NCShooter


----------



## Brady Davis (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 2 and I put a ton of miles on the road with them and the dogs. I have 2 Large size kennels, with Mud River Crate Pads in them and I love them. I also have the kits that bolt the kennels together and the tie-down kit that lets me attach it securely to the truck. Dogs are happy, comfortable and very safe.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions all. Based on what I've seen suggested, I decided to go with the large. Placed the order a bit ago with Macks and it'll be here in a couple days.


----------



## ColbySmitt (Sep 8, 2014)

I too have an intermediate, my female lab is about 65 lbs. she is able to get it and turn around fine, it is great for transporting but as mentioned before a little small for overnight accomendations..


----------



## mmoe (May 9, 2011)

I have a 65lb lab, Intermediate is fine.


----------



## Oldhamhunter (Jan 6, 2014)

I also went with the intermediate, no problems. CLM


----------



## Headgear (May 22, 2011)

Intermediate here also. My dog is a 55lb lab and it is perfect for her.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

Has anyone had any problems with the door? Mine should be here today or tomorrow and the door is the only thing I'm worried about.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Never. Years of use with 2 kennels. However, I believe it is the weak link in the integrity if the kennel in the event of an accident.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

75 pound male and the Large is a perfect size for him.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

I got my large RTK in this past Wednesday, did not take it out of the box until Friday night when I put it in the truck. After driving over to the PARC hunt test Saturday AM I noticed the side had bowed in somewhat. The temps were in the 55 range overnight and high was maybe the upper 70's. My wife seems to think it was something to do with the temps, but I don't know. It has since straightened itself back out. Is this something to be concerned with? Should I send it back to Macks were I ordered from and contact RTK?


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2010)

Mine was like that wen I got it. Too big of a pain to return it, so I ignored it. No problems after 2 years. Crate fell out of the truck one time ( no dog, open tail gate) and no damage.
They are Tuff!


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

My golden female was about 53 lbs and fit the intermediate well. I have a new male pup that will likely be around 70 full grown and I think I'm going to have to sell it and get a large.


----------



## dbart (Nov 21, 2013)

Have tested the intermediate size with my 55lb female. The fit was good and will be purchasing shortly.


----------

